# briggs 20hp twin puking oil into air cleaner



## obsa (Mar 30, 2005)

upon cranking garden tractor and it dying, removed air filter and it is pumping oil up thru crankcase breather tube. Never did this before! any help would be greatly appreciated1


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Well Obsa,oil comming from breather tube could be only thing.The popit valve in the breather is spung,and you have to replace whole breather assy.But also the added air pressure comming from the engine has to be comming from somewhere,and corrected.The engine could be geting this added air from a blown head gasket-a hole in oil filler tube/lose dip stick-bad oil pan gasket or leaking oil seals-blow-by.a lot of things.

Ya see the PVC (popit) valve is made to allow air presure to excape the crankcase.And this valve is so senative that any addded air presure ruins it.So look and check for any air leaks before putting on a new one.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

a loose dipstick may not cause it but any loose seals etc can. i like to ask how old is the engine, and about how much use. if its of considerable age the breather which you already know needs replacing. and any leaks that the engine has should be fixed as well. and stop leak makes the rings stick so don't use that if you have any oil leaks. now little leaks are not that bad, most will leak anyway. but anything leaking more then well maybe leaking alot needs to be fixed then get a new breather,but most of the time, the age and use of the engine can tell.


----------



## obsa (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks for the quick replys, on further inspection I noticed that the oil seemed very thin and smelled like gas...mmm remembering working on Chevys :freak: with bad fuel pump diaphrams. yep that was the problem was puking because it was overfilled. Fixed the fuel pump, changed the oil, cut the grass :wave:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, hope it wasn't run too long while gas was in the oil, oh man the engines i've had that had gas in the oil. mostly due to sinking floats or sticky floats. ummm well after this time change the oil again to rid the case of gas totally. take some cheap oil to do it. oh and chevy. yeah, had problems there as well with the fuel pump. my only problem but its a 25 some year old car.


----------



## obsa (Mar 30, 2005)

hey bugman, yep plan to change the oil again after cutting the grass, tractor is in the shop as we speak. By the way, just picking on chevys , have owned a few some good some bad, know about old stuff my daily driver is a 1966 f100.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

not really the old stuff, i just work on my own though.


----------

